# Sea Kayakers in the West Algarve



## JimLloyd (Jan 24, 2012)

We have just arrived in Alvor & are looking for experienced sea kayakers. I am a BCU 4* Sea Leader, coach L2 & have enjoyed wave skiing & kayaking on & off for the last 30 yrs.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Might be worth talking to these people. We did a kayak tour with them from Faro which was good fun

ktalgarve.com


----------



## JimLloyd (Jan 24, 2012)

I need to edit my original posting.

We are looking for experienced sea kayakers with their own sea kayaks, not commercial operators.


----------



## Becky DS (Apr 20, 2012)

JimLloyd said:


> We have just arrived in Alvor & are looking for experienced sea kayakers. I am a BCU 4* Sea Leader, coach L2 & have enjoyed wave skiing & kayaking on & off for the last 30 yrs.


Hello
I have just moved to the Algarve and have brought my Kayak with me and am also looking for people to go out kayaking with. Have you managed to find anyone yet?


----------



## JimLloyd (Jan 24, 2012)

Becky DS said:


> Hello
> I have just moved to the Algarve and have brought my Kayak with me and am also looking for people to go out kayaking with. Have you managed to find anyone yet?


Hi Becky,

No, you are the first to reply plus asking elsewhere has not been found others. What is your ph no & I will give you a call.

Jim


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please do not post personal contact details on the forum.. this is for your benefit.

The forum has a private message facility for regular posters.. 

maiden


----------



## Becky DS (Apr 20, 2012)

****...sorry....how do I send a private message?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Becky DS said:


> ****...sorry....how do I send a private message?




This is a facility for regular posters, you need at least 5 post... join in other discussions and the pm facility will activate


----------



## Becky DS (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Jim
The forum (quiet rightly) wont let me put my number on a reply and suggest I send private message but I have to chat in 5 forums to be able to access the private message element of forum.....so not sure how to get you my number.......

Maybe find me on Facebook?? Becky de Sancha.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Becky DS said:


> Hi Jim
> The forum (quiet rightly) wont let me put my number on a reply and suggest I send private message but I have to chat in 5 forums to be able to access the private message element of forum.....so not sure how to get you my number.......
> 
> Maybe find me on Facebook??
> ...



Why not join in on other discussions?


----------



## Becky DS (Apr 20, 2012)

happy to when I find discussions that I could contribute to. I don't feel comfortable just joining in for the sake of it. Am I able to post my email?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Becky DS said:


> happy to when I find discussions that I could contribute to. I don't feel comfortable just joining in for the sake of it. Am I able to post my email?



sorry you cannot post personal contact details on the open forum.. at any time,


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Becky if you posted you personal details on an open forum you would be inundated with mail/calls you would not want.

So it is for your own personal safety that we ask you to send any personal details via a PM.
This is easily done by clicking on the other posters name and on the drop down menu select "send private message" and away you go


----------



## JimLloyd (Jan 24, 2012)

Becky,
I could not find you on Facebook, perhaps you could find me - Jim Lloyd


----------



## JimLloyd (Jan 24, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> Becky if you posted you personal details on an open forum you would be inundated with mail/calls you would not want.
> 
> So it is for your own personal safety that we ask you to send any personal details via a PM.
> This is easily done by clicking on the other posters name and on the drop down menu select "send private message" and away you go


I tried this but was unable to get "send private message" as an option?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JimLloyd said:


> I tried this but was unable to get "send private message" as an option?




Probably because you have just hit the magic number of posts.. there is sometimes a delay but it will kick in


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JimLloyd said:


> I tried this but was unable to get "send private message" as an option?



I have sent you a PM Jim


----------

